# Need help growing plants



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I want to grow some plants in my aquarium which could grow in water but also survive emersed out of water.
its like growing out of tank and over flowing out from the top.
I would need your suggestions regarding plant names which would be suitable in such situation.
Pleased see attached images for reference.
I would like to do something similar to betta tank in picture.

Regards


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

looks like pennywort and marsilea in the first picture. Not sure what the branchy looking things are but it might just be growing from a planter hanging off the back. Second tank is amazing but I wonder how humid that room would have to be. Third one looks like a bunch of floaters, some type of bacopa and pothos.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygro will grow out of water. I also put stems of some house plants in my tank. The roots stay in the water, and the leaves are in the air.


----------

